# Nosebleed



## Pumpkin123 (Oct 26, 2017)

Hey,

has anyones vizslas had nose bleeds before?
mine had a very small one and I put it down to sneezing but last night she had quite a heavy one. 
Booked into vets but already worried as to what it might be and hoping its something simple.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Without knowing your dogs age, and the places you take her for exercise. It would be hard to guess.
If she runs in open fields, and woods, maybe a foreign object. Grass seed, and small twigs are normally the culprit.

I removed the other post, so it will keep all replies in one place.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

The vet really is the best option. It could be from sneezing too hard but it could be something more serious. I hope for you and your pup it isn't serious! Let us know when you find out.


----------

